# Aggressive to ME not my husband



## Brody's Mom (Jan 20, 2012)

We recently (about 6 wks ago) took in a 3 1/2 yr old unneutered male that had been left behind when previous owners moved. A friend of mine fostered him (few months) until she found him a home (about 3 months) with a younger couple, that didn't work out and we took him. He lays down on the floor when you raise your voice leading me to believe he wasn't treated right. When we took him my friend said he "is a womans dog" Well, he took right to my husband, follows him everywhere, crawls on his lap, etc. 
He has shown his teeth, growled and raised his hackles to ME twice. The first time was when we were playing with his ball (a week after we got him) and I tried to take it from him, the second was yesterday when my 13yr old son wanted me to look at the webbing in his feet. My son was holding his foot out looking at it and when I took his foot he started growling. He continues to growl for several minutes, even if I or he walks away. I don't back down when he does, SHOULD I? I don't know if it's cuz his previous owners were women and abusive to him, or if it's a dominance thing. He DID do it to my son at the same time he did to me with the ball. But hasn't since then towards him. He's home almost all day with me and we have had no other problems. I read in another post that being too nice might be causing it? When my husband won't pet him he comes to me and pushes me with his nose and I always pet him, should I? I want to nip this in the bud now, if possible!
Thanks, Rachelle
P.S. we have a Yorkie & Chihuahua that he gets along fine with


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

He needs time to adjust to everyone. What ever happened in his past will need time to pass as long you reward his good behavior and don't back down when he growls as you seem to be doing that already. 
I would take away the ball or anything he becomes possessive over for now until he understands that EVERYTHING is yours until you allow him to have it. 
I would work with him on any commands he already knows and reward him with treats so he learns to respect & appreciate you. I have no idea if his growling is serious this is something you will be able to figure out in time. I don;t feel that it is serious at this time I feel it is just a trust issue for him.
You seem to be doing everything right just work with him and let him know that you are the leader and I think in time he will come around.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Brody's Mom said:


> We recently (about 6 wks ago) took in a 3 1/2 yr old unneutered male that had been left behind when previous owners moved. A friend of mine fostered him (few months) until she found him a home (about 3 months) with a younger couple, that didn't work out and we took him. He lays down on the floor when you raise your voice leading me to believe he wasn't treated right. When we took him my friend said he "is a womans dog" Well, he took right to my husband, follows him everywhere, crawls on his lap, etc.
> He has shown his teeth, growled and raised his hackles to ME twice. The first time was when we were playing with his ball (a week after we got him) and I tried to take it from him, the second was yesterday when my 13yr old son wanted me to look at the webbing in his feet. My son was holding his foot out looking at it and when I took his foot he started growling. He continues to growl for several minutes, even if I or he walks away. *I don't back down when he does, SHOULD I?* I don't know if it's cuz his previous owners were women and abusive to him, or if it's a dominance thing. He DID do it to my son at the same time he did to me with the ball. But hasn't since then towards him. He's home almost all day with me and we have had no other problems. I read in another post that being too nice might be causing it? When my husband won't pet him he comes to me and pushes me with his nose and I always pet him, should I? I want to nip this in the bud now, if possible!
> Thanks, Rachelle
> P.S. we have a Yorkie & Chihuahua that he gets along fine with



I would like to know more about what you mean by the statement in bold. Do you mean you are confronting him when hes growling and he backs off and you still keep going? What are you doing exactly when he does this to "correct it" or not back off? Details are really vital in these situations since we are not there to see it.


----------



## Brody's Mom (Jan 20, 2012)

*I don't back down when he does, SHOULD I?* 

When I was playing with him with the ball and he started growling, I didn't let go of the ball and told him to STOP and NO when he was growling, I eventually gave up cuz he wouldn't let go of the ball.
The other time I didn't let go of his foot until my son showed me what he was talking about, I again told him NO when he was growling. After I let his foot go, he got down off the couch and walked away, still growling.


----------



## Brody's Mom (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks! He doesn't seem to have any other possession issues. I can walk up and put food in his bowl while he's eating with no problem. The other "dogs" sometimes eat from his bowl or lay in his bed. He obeys commands when I tell him to do things.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I read recently that rehomed dogs often latch onto one person in the new home to trust and that it is hard for others to gain the same trust. Hopefully, all you have to do is be patient and he will eventually trust you too. Maybe it was women that he was attached to in the past and they rehomed him so now he doesn't trust women. These are just random thoughts.
I don't think his growling is aggression, just a warning that he isn't pleased. I understand that growling is a precursor to aggression.


----------



## Brody's Mom (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

This is a wild shot in the dark....

Our lab is DH's 'little princess'  . When he is home it was like talking to a wall for me to ask her to do something .. and I am the one training her. We had always switched out food, walks etc. What we did was I took over 100% of everything for her.. food, water, potty breaks, play, everything. She got the idea.

No question a lab has a completely different temperament then a GSD, and on top of that the growling etc. Maybe step up NILIF and he starts learning everything good comes only from you, food, water, play, everything.

Playing ball, offer treats to trade for the ball. Call his name, he looks at you, praise and treat. Good stuff comes from you. He nudges to be petted, have him sit then pet him. Long walks, practice obedience, games, use up his mental and physical energy.

If the growling continues, I would get a trainer involved. This is fear related not dominance, which with all the moves he has had to make isn't surprising. He still has to learn this is his forever home.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Brody's Mom said:


> Thanks! He doesn't seem to have any other possession issues. I can walk up and put food in his bowl while he's eating with no problem. The other "dogs" sometimes eat from his bowl or lay in his bed. He obeys commands when I tell him to do things.


I think you are doing the right thing. If you can mess with his food bowl you should be fine. Perhaps in his earlier days he came to find that when he growled or barked people listened you know what I mean. Growling when playing tug games is normal and messing with certain dogs feet well that could be another especially if you are not on his team yet.  Just keep doing what your doing but don't be surprised if he doesn't leave your side .


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Go slow and learn his body language. Build trust. Sometimes it's the right thing to do to back away when you hear an excalating growl, sometimes not, you need to know what your dog up is to. You don't want to get yourself bitten.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

work on his obedience, sit, down, stay etc..
do all this inside the house. eventually move outside, once he has everything down inside the house. (use GOOD treats).
work on using a different method of telling him "no". something like ahah.

you don't want to tell him "no" don't give you a warning growl. you always want a warning!!!!!

This is where the training will "click" in his head, when he starts to growl, you use the ahah, and he'll remember that that isn't something he should be doing (because you used it during your training).
and if he does start to growl, play time is immediately over.
as for the paws..
that's something you have to work your way towards, along with the training.
no dogs on the couch. period. they have to have a boundry, especially dogs who aren't totally stable. give him a dog bed next to the couch, and while he's sleeping and you're watching tv, reach down and pet him. slowly work your way towards his paws. eventually he'll see you don't mean him any harm and will accept it without a sound.


----------



## Brody's Mom (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! :d


----------

